# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  dbol real or fake

## AcePowerZ

I got 2 free 5mg dbol from an online source. I just wanted to know if they are real or not as I have never seen any before.

They are very tiny and pink. One side has a pick looks almost like a snake or something. The other side just has a line through it. They are very hard I can't break them with a squeeze. 

Taste like a pill would. bitter...

They measure 1/4 inch wide x 1/8 in thickness. 
I thought they looked really tiny but I guess they could be this small. 

My sis has my cam so I have o wait a few days for her to bring it back over to my house before I can get some pics up.

----------


## romo6

Whats the shape of the tab? Pentagon,round,square,heart.

----------


## AcePowerZ

Pentagon

----------


## HustlerBrah

pink?

sounds like a pink d-bol british dispensary

----------


## AcePowerZ

I found another link with the same marking's as the ones I have. Are they usually this small? I figured them to be alot bigger then these. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=Dbol+pic

----------


## BIGJOL

they sound like thia pinkies. if its kinda got a asian dragon/snake thing on the back and are quite small..compared to the blue heart ones anyways.

----------


## romo6

Yes,its a snake with an arrow thru its head.

----------


## MYWHEY

These I'd imagine:



Good to go  :Smilie:

----------


## BIGJOL

if those, yea they real

----------


## jason bourne

hey i got a question i just recently got some of the ones WHEY posted a pic of they have the same stamping and what not but they are yellow anyone ever heard of this? there supposed to be british dragon....what you guys think?

----------


## romo6

Yellows are ten mg.

----------


## jason bourne

anyone else think that they are 10mg's and has anyone else heard of british dragon producing 10mg's yellow pentagons??

----------


## DarKOmeN

> hey i got a question i just recently got some of the ones WHEY posted a pic of they have the same stamping and what not but they are yellow anyone ever heard of this? there supposed to be british dragon....what you guys think?


There British Dispensary. They Produce the same Anabol Yellow 10mgs Mate.

----------


## Necrosaro

I know the source from where you got them from and I did the same thing when I ordered the free 2 5mg's from them. They are legit however they are expensive!

----------


## Capsule#41

I just got those same pill how will i know that the steroids are working how should i feel?

----------


## anabolic1979

it s not british dragon its british dispensary

----------


## metalgolem

ya just wondering if this is a fake or a real ns 7.7
oh wait, uhhh how do i paste something into here its not working?

----------


## THEMEATEATER

real ones should have a good clear print on them as above in the pic mywhey posted and the real ones shouldnt break easily. To test them place 1 tab between your thumb and your index finger and squeez it, it shouldnt break, mine never did. The fakes will crumble very easily

----------


## Joe1980

> I found another link with the same marking's as the ones I have. Are they usually this small? I figured them to be alot bigger then these. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=Dbol+pic




I'm assuming you placed with a company that begins with the letter N correct ?

I got the same two pinks on the way plus a little more I hope I'm in good shape

----------


## Joe1980

> I know the source from where you got them from and I did the same thing when I ordered the free 2 5mg's from them. They are legit however they are expensive!


Okay I'm starting to feel good

Thru your experiences hows their shipping times ?

----------


## Necrosaro

Shipping took awhile but that might be because they where just sending free ones. Yes it starts with a n, expensive though as I said before but gtg

----------


## Joe1980

> Shipping took awhile but that might be because they where just sending free ones. Yes it starts with a n, expensive though as I said before but gtg




Thanks a lot man I appreciate it

I will post my results(shipping&gains) as well which are hopefully all positive

When my GEAR is in I will also be looking for some more experienced advise


Thanks, Joe

----------


## arod8387

i just ordered from the same company and i here there are the best although expensive.havnt received anything yet but its only been a few days

----------

